
Clippy.js - aye
https://www.smore.com/clippy-js
======
colinbartlett
I can't wait until April 1st when everyone launches this on their home pages.

------
thrillgore
Oh god, it's beautiful.

------
aye
What's also remarkable is that the text on the page is editable, and that the
alignment and formatting (bold, italic, underline) buttons work.

------
Mandatum
Are we able to get a higher-res of Clippy? Seems a little grainy.

------
talleyrand
Magnificent!

